# Logo 12/24RC + 230RC + Power 24V/2,5A + PID Controller, mehr



## Nachbar (7 Oktober 2005)

-> Logo 12/24RC (6ED1 052-1MD00-0BA5) NEU und OVP (NP ca. 110.-) 
-> Logo 230RC (6ED1 052-1FB00-0BA5) NEU und OVP (NP ca. 115.-)
-> Logo Power 24V/2,5A (6EP1332-1SH42) NEU und OVP (NP ca. 70.-) 
-> Logo DM8 24R (6ED1 055-1HB00-0BA0) gebraucht (NP ca. 60.-) 
.... einzeln oder komplett

-> Siemens Simatic MicroMemoyCard (MMC) Speicherkarte für S7-300 mit 128Kb - 6ES7 953-8LG11-0AA0 - ist neu und noch original verpackt (NP ca 70.-)

-> Temperaturregler PID-Regler Wachendorff (Red Lion) T48 - T481100 NEU und OVP (NP ca. 200.-)

-> Temperaturanzeige Eliwell für PT100 mit Alarmausgang für 12V 

macht mir Angebote, Bilder, weitere Info's -> Nachbar@gmx.li


----------



## lorenz2512 (13 Oktober 2005)

Hallo Nachbar,
ist die Logo 12/24 RC noch zu haben?


----------

